# Problema openoffice e /var/tmp/portage

## jezet

Salve ragazzi ho un pobelma con l'aggiornamento, o meglio, la riparazione di Openoffice.

Dopo il probelma che c'è stato con OpenSSL e Python, ho riparato le due Lib incriminate... DUrante questa ricompilazione, che include appunto anche OpenOffice, arrivato il momento della ricompilazione del suddetto programma, dopo qualche ora   :Sad:   mi ritrovo questo errore:

```

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

```

:O

e dando:

```

# df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6             19236308  19236308         0 100% /

udev                     10240       228     10012   3% /dev

/dev/sda2               482246     17063    440283   4% /boot

/dev/sda8            111005572  12286992  93079768  12% /home

```

poi ho fatto un controllo più accurato e la cartella incriminata è /var/tmp/portage

```
 

# du -x /var/tmp/

[...]

9015420 /var/tmp/

```

Allora ho deciso di svuotare la suddetta cartella e dare un bel 

```
emerge --resume
```

 ma non è servito perchè la riemersione si è fermata nuovamente ad OpenOffice, con il medesimo errore...

Sapete aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo

ciao 

Eg

----------

## jezet

AGGIORNAMENTO DELLA SITUAZIONE: 

Ho eliminato OpenOffice e ho risistemato le librerie con questo comando:

```
revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.8 && revdep-rebuild --library libsrypto.so.0.9.8 
```

poi ho riavviato e aggiornato il sistema ora il mio df si presenta così:

```

# df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6             19236308   9411040   8848116  52% /

udev                     10240       240     10000   3% /dev

/dev/sda2               482246     17063    440283   4% /boot

/dev/sda8            111005572  12677836  92688924  13% /home

```

Mi sembra tutto nella norma... 

Adesso non sò se provare a reinstallare OpenOffice, visto che potrebbe manifestarsi il problema del sovraccarico della cartella /var/tmp/portage

ciaooo

Eg

----------

## Zizo

Openoffice compilato richiede molto tempo, ram e soprattutto spazio su disco.

Nel tuo caso manca quest'ultimo, e sicuramente all'inizio dell'installazione vieni avvertito di ciò con una frase tipo *Quote:*   

> WARN: setup
> 
> Don't have at least 6144MBytes disk space at /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.2.0/temp
> 
> Bad things may happen! You may abort the build by pressing ctrl+c in
> ...

 

Se usi la use flag "debug" lo spazio necessario diventa il doppio.

Ora le possibili soluzioni sono due:

- Consigliato: Disinstalli "app-office/openoffice" per installare "app-office/openoffice-bin".

- Sconsigliato: Crei un link dalla home (che è l'unica partizione con abbastanza spazio) alla cartella "/var/tmp/portage/app-office", con qualcosa tipo:

```
rm -ri "/var/tmp/portage/app-office"; mkdir -p "/home/tmp/portage/app-office"; ln -s "/home/tmp/portage/app-office" "/var/tmp/portage/app-office" && emerge -av1 app-office/openoffice && rm -ri "/var/tmp/portage/app-office" "/home/tmp"
```

----------

## Onip

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda6             19236308  19236308         0 100% /
> 
> 

 

Hai finito lo spazio sul disco, io direi di dare una bella ripulita:

Eliminare eventuali pacchetti binari che ti sei costruito e che non ti servono ( /usr/portage/packages/ )

Ripulire la directory dei sorgenti*

Togliere pacchetti che hai installato, ma che in realtà non utilizzi (io un giorno ho scoperto di avere una tonnellata di rom di un certo emulatore...

* per ripulire sia la cartella dei packages sia quella dei distfiles puoi procedere a mano brutalmente oppure avvalerti dell'ottimo eclean (in app-portage/gentoolkit). In particolare un bel

```
# eclean-dist -d
```

ti rimuoverà tutti i sorgenti di quei pacchetti che non sono attualmente installati sul tuo sistema, consentendoti di non sovraccaricare i mirror gentoo con inutili ri-scaricamenti (ma che brutta parola...) in caso di futuri revbump.

----------

## Zizo

Effettivamente si può anche tentar di pulire  :Smile: 

Ho notato che molti non puliscono i sorgenti dei kernel vecchi, che occupano un po' di spazio e sopratutto inodes: oltre a quello che ti ha suggerito onip controlla con il comando "ls -l /usr/src" di avere solo una cartella e un link che punta ad essa. Se ce ne sono altre e non era tua intenzione tenere più kernel puoi disinstallare quelli vecchi e eliminare le relative cartelle in /usr/src (magari tieni il .config se ti serve.)

----------

## jezet

Ok, ho disinstallato OpenOffice come ho precedentemente scritto stamattina... penso che domani installerò il binario e proverò a dare un pulita!   :Confused: 

Cmq intanto ho dato questo comando: 

```
 eclean-dist -a 
```

 e ho risparmiato un 1.1gb che non è male! 

Grazie mille per le risposte...

ciaooo

Eg

----------

## jezet

A quasi dimenticavo questo è il mio df adesso:

```

# df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6             19236308   8132808  10126348  45% /

udev                     10240       240     10000   3% /dev

/dev/sda2               482246     17063    440283   4% /boot

/dev/sda8            111005572   9999484  95367276  10% /home

```

quando avrò instalatto OpenOffice/BIN riposterò (anche questa è piùttosto brutta Onip) il nuovo df...

ciaooo e grazie ancora...

Eg

p.s vista l'ora BUONA NOTTE!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

